# San Francisco Cyclery closing



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

The San Francisco Cyclery on Stanyan is closing in about three weeks according to the owner. 

They have a nice selection of touring gear and one of the few shops that had touring wheel parts available to build up a wheel on short notice in the past. 

http://www.sanfranciscocyclery.com/


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

10% off everything in the store right now too.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

sad to hear. Used to live by Stanyan and Hayes 12 years ago. Went to that shop a few times. Nice friendly folks.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

I hit them up for tubes. Too bad they are leaving.


----------

